# 6/20/2012 - Lunch on an 87deg Day...Where Else?



## bigbog (Jun 21, 2012)

Where else to have a little lunch, AHHH make that a LATE lunch...than on the SE shore of a spring-fed, rather shallow little pond with breezes coming from the West....

Passed a doe in meadow adjacent to pond's natural parking lot.




Thumbnails:
1) Little road into BigSpencer Mtn.(End View)
2) A little black bear, surprisingly alongside road, in daylight(~7:30pm) on a hot day...
3) SE shoreline was the place to be for grabbing the breezes yesterday.


----------

